# Found older Cookshack for sale on craigslist, any comments ??



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey all as stated above, found older Cookshack Smokette II Model 008/009, made June of 2003, version 03.1.  
Just wondering, looks to be in really good shape and the seller is asking $299 for it.  Not familiar with these enough to know anything about them other than the Cookshack name, good deal / pass ???  Any comments welcome and thanks in advance for chiming in!  Justin


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 18, 2014)

If it's in decent condition, that sounds like a good price.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> If it's in decent condition, that sounds like a good price.



Thanks for the input, appreciate it !


----------



## bkleinsmid (Feb 18, 2014)

I have had my Cookshack for over 10 years. If it broke today, I would order a new one tomorrow. It took a while for me to realize just how "little" the amount of wood to use........now it is my "go to" smoker out of the 5 that I own.

Brad


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

bkleinsmid said:


> I have had my Cookshack for over 10 years. If it broke today, I would order a new one tomorrow. It took a while for me to realize just how "little" the amount of wood to use........now it is my "go to" smoker out of the 5 that I own.
> 
> Brad



Thanks Brad, appreciate the info.  Must be a good one if ya have had it 10+ yrs.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Feb 18, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Brad, appreciate the info. Must be a good one if ya have had it 10+ yrs.


And I use it a lot........all year long. Now that I'm learning to do sausage, some weeks it will run for 4 days at a time. It is a workhorse....

Brad


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

bkleinsmid said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Brad, appreciate the info. Must be a good one if ya have had it 10+ yrs.
> ...



Good to know, I was kinda surprised to see it !  Never seen a used one for sale before.  Thanks again !


----------



## dls1 (Feb 18, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey all as stated above, found older Cookshack Smokette II Model 008/009, made June of 2003, version 03.1.
> Just wondering, looks to be in really good shape and the seller is asking $299 for it. Not familiar with these enough to know anything about them other than the Cookshack name, good deal / pass ??? Any comments welcome and thanks in advance for chiming in! Justin


Is it an 008 or 009? The 008 has a stainless top and the 009 is all stainless. When new, the 008s from that era were around $500-$550 new, and I think the 009 was $150-$200 more. Unless you caught a special, shipping was extra.

Like Brad, mine (008) is 10 years old, and with fairly heavy use, has never missed a beat in Chicago with all manner of weather conditions. Simply insert meat, add 2 oz.-4 oz. of wood chucks, close door, turn it on, and go do something else. Truly set it and forget it. No modifications or manipulations necessary, and about the only thing that can possibly go bad are the heating element and temperature dial. Both are fairly inexpensive and easy to replace, though I wouldn't know for certain as I've never had the occasion to do so. Also, people rave about their customer service, but I can't confirm that as I've never had a reason to contact them.

If it's reasonably clean, $299 is a good price for an 008 and a great price for a 009. Personally, me being me, I would offer $225 to see if the seller bites, and if not, work my up to find the magic number.

Good luck.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

dls1 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all as stated above, found older Cookshack Smokette II Model 008/009, made June of 2003, version 03.1.
> ...



Thanks for your help, I'll have to find out the exact model number and make a decision !  Thanks again.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Just looked and it's a model 009.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 18, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Just looked and it's a model 009.


That makes it better, assuming it's clean. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Also comes with matching storage cabinet, cover and 40# of hickory chips !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

dls1 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked and it's a model 009.
> ...



Let me see if I can post one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's some pics !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 18, 2014






I thought it looked decent for being over 10 yrs old !


----------



## dls1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, the bad news, or at least not great news. That's an 008, not a 009. The 009 is all stainless, not just the top. Aside from that, there's no difference in the units.

The better news is that it looks very clean, or well seasoned. Better than mine.

The best news is the cart, assuming it's part of the deal. I don't have one but as I recall, they were at least $200.

Also, does it include the Cookshack cover? Hopefully it does as they're super heavy duty and cost $100+.

From what you've said and shown, I'd jump on it today if mine crapped out, especially if it includes the cart and cover.

I would want to test it to make sure it fires up OK.

Ball's in your court. Good luck.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

dls1 said:


> Well, the bad news, or at least not great news. That's an 008, not a 009. The 009 is all stainless, not just the top. Aside from that, there's no difference in the units.
> 
> The better news is that it looks very clean, or well seasoned. Better than mine.
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch for your input and yes comes with cart, cover and 40# of hickory chips.  Thanks for your help today !


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 18, 2014)

just remember the old saying....   "Snooze You Lose" ....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> just remember the old saying....   "Snooze You Lose" ....



Oh yeah, I'am all over it for that price !   Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2014)

I know nothing about them but I would have already bought it.


----------

